# Spring Season is almost here!



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Well the time has come again :beer: Time to get muddy, dirty, and so tired you can't hardly move, YES the 40 day snow goose marathon. Everyday all day. We open up on the 31st and I can see the tornadoes already in my dreams. The way it's looking though we are in for a poor opening with the extreme cold temps that we've had.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Where you from?


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm from South MO


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Right on....a couple buddies are heading your way for the opener...should be good this year with the birds up.


----------



## turboimpala (Dec 7, 2008)

i cant wait ill be hunting SD spring snows for the first time!!!!!!!


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Actually Chris it could be one of the worst openers we've ever seen. We had a lot of geese about two weeks ago and with the huge cold front that we had last week it pushed almost everything south again. We did pick a few up the last couple days when the temps were in the mid 50's but there hasn't been a push of birds yet.

The forecast I've seen for the next week doesn't look to great either. It's probably going to be one of those years that mid to late Feb. will be our best time.


----------



## mallardman92 (Dec 29, 2007)

where at in southern mo are you talkin about that sounds alot like what we've been havein. im in southeast mo and cant wait till next weekend to roll around i just finished my ecaller and have about 500 decoys comeing my way this week

mallardman


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

I would rather not give out specific locations. Not trying to be a prick or anything like that it's just the fact that the area I hunt has been having more and more hunters over the springs but not as many as other places and would like to keep the pressure to a minimum.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Yes its coming but im not giving my hopes up until the end of march early april with the cold spells we've been having....heck it could be the end of april IMO for up here....until then I'll focus on catching a hog walleye from the red!


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

you gotta think though, this has been a relatively normal winter compared to the past 3 or 4 we've had. it's the middle of january, it's suppose to be cold, it's winter. it's zero degrees right now where i live, and we're still above average. When febuary rolls around we'll start seeing the progression.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Heck, I've pretty much been counting down the days since the end of December! 

Takem1, I'm curious... what spread are you going with this year after your experience with the FB's last spring?


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

SDwaterfowler-Well here's the deal with my spread from last year. We had a good season considering all of the adult birds but I really don't feel after using those dekes that they were worth the hassle. If a guy can drive his trailer out into the field every morning then yes they are the way to go. I bet last year though I only got to do that 3 or 4 times. So to answer your question I guess I'm going with the tubesocks on toothpicks as bad as I don't want to. I would also like to tell Chris to tell his buddies to stay up there and save their gas because it is definetly not worth hunting down here for the opener.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

It will not be until well into MArch or April until there are any numbers way up here in ND. Plus the snow isnt going to melt overnight and we have lots of it. I guess we can hope for a qucik melt then timely snow to keep the snowline when we finally find out where it is.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

takem1 said:


> I would also like to tell Chris to tell his buddies to stay up there and save their gas because it is definetly not worth hunting down here for the opener.


I will let Chaz Hightower know. I'm sure he will be ****** since he already spent six bucks on a MO license. :beer:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Chaz is gonna be ******!


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

Chaz Hightower is def looking for some snowgoose action this year.
2 years ago he was single handedly responsible for what has become known as "the surge" in Iraq.
Last year, he took off from hunting to meditate, grow a mustache, and meditate on growing a mustache.


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

A big ice storm is hitting us right now :roll: What a great time for this to happen. I'm sure season overall will be good but wow are we in for a slick, difficult opener


----------



## casey j (Jan 27, 2009)

We are going to be filming a hunt this sunday in southern illinois around the horseshoe lake area about 35 miles southeast of Cape Girardeau. anybody know how the numbers are in that part of the state?


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Don't know for certain but I'm sure they are very poor


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> Don't know for certain but I'm sure


So are you sure, or you don't know for certain.lol
:beer:


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

After the storm we are getting and Southern IL is getting I am CERTAIN the numbers are low :roll:


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

TWO days to go and I'm not as excited as I was with this ice storm we just received. It's suppose to be in the mid to upper 30's with sun the next couple of days but I don't know if that's going to be enough. Snow goose decoys on ice and snow just doesn't look real hot. Guess we'll find out. I'll keep you northern boys posted.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Just razzing you takem. Keep the reports coming, the sooner you shoot them north the better.lol


----------

